# Stay in Mexico for under 6 months (Yearly) & work for UK company remotely (Digital Nomad) - Guidance please



## Jet-Ex

Hello to all those that out there, I just signed up and apologies if i have posted in the wrong area. 

I will try to keep this as simple as possible but, i know Visas/Citizenship's can cause plenty of headaches, which me and my wife have found in the last few years. With the help from members here at expatforum though, i'm sure i can accomplish it! after all you helped my wife achieve Citizenship here in the UK with clear answers to her questions, so i value your knowledge/instructions and thank you for that support in the past.

Now it's my turn, i'd like to put this in the most simple form of explanation i can, please forgive me if it isn't though! and in return i'd like clear understanding with simple instructions to follow (if this is possible)
if anyone could help it will be greatly appreciated since the subject i am about to unload is not at all clear to me when visiting the official websites where one would expect to find a good understanding or steps to follow, but we know that's not the case from the past.

So about me:
I am a British citizen from birth and resident in the UK and will continue to have an address here wherever i am in years to come, so i officially live at an address here in the UK at this moment in time, this is the place where payslips, letters, bank statements etc come to.
i am a resident in terms of time, if relevant - as for the past 8 years i haven't gone out of the country for more than 183 days in any one year.

I have a full time permanent position at a UK company and am currently working remotely in the UK.

my wife is spending time to her country Mexico and I want to be in Mexico with her of course and more than any annual leave will allow.

So what do i want:
I want to work remotely from Mexico (I have somewhere to stay indefinitely in Mexico also, Baja California to be exact) for my current employer here in the UK, i guess this is classed as a Digital nomad.
This situation for now or at the moment will be a temporary yearly basis where i plan to do roughly 6 months either side but, in a way that it will not impact my UK residency or tax.


My employer:
3 levels of authority that i am able to speak with have accepted it in principle but, even they require to go further up the chain of command and then HR.- for now they are require answers to some questions that i will raise later or perhaps after someones reply to this post.
additionally the company does not have any presence in Mexico and I'm sure they'd like to remain that way, especially if there is a cost, tax issues or reporting etc.

What i have found:
Frankly not a lot limited or poor research perhaps hasn't helped but i cannot find anything from official sites (Government or embassy) that clearly lists or instructs a person on what to do or what is needed/required, to stay in Mexico and work remotely for another countries company, it all tends to lean towards work permit or request permission to work, temporary visa with (NUT) and these all seem to point at working inside Mexico or for a Mexican company rather than working outside the country, so i don't consider these are the correct methods, plus i want to make this less time consuming as possible and as simple for understanding as possible, especially when i inform my employer of the process especially things which they may need to do.

I also had the idea, which is likely to be illegal somewhere along the lines?- the idea is i would go there as a tourist and continue to do my work remotely, granted though if which i think it is likely to be illegal then even if i wanted to do this, i doubt my employer would accept this.

Updated before i posted this but today 17.11.21, i have found this website https://www.psimonmyway.com/mexico-digital-nomad-visa/ information (if able, please see website address) this is unofficial, someones experience with it but it is the closest thing i can find that suits my situation, and so i have to question it or confirm the content is correct with Expat forum.

Your instructions, guidance, help or input to what i require would be tremendously appreciated and thank you for your time.

Many thanks in advance
--
Best Regards.


----------



## Nononymous

How long can you stay in Mexico as a tourist? Six months? If so, stay for just under six months every year. Consider it an extended vacation and continue to file your UK taxes as if you were living in the UK all year. No need to bother with the Mexican authorities. As long as your employer is aware that you are overseas on "holiday" while working, they need do nothing further. Very simple.


----------



## Jet-Ex

Nononymous said:


> How long can you stay in Mexico as a tourist? Six months? If so, stay for just under six months every year. Consider it an extended vacation and continue to file your UK taxes as if you were living in the UK all year. No need to bother with the Mexican authorities. As long as your employer is aware that you are overseas on "holiday" while working, they need do nothing further. Very simple.


Thanks for you reply.

Yes 180 days is the limit to the amount of time being there on the "Tourist Visa" you fill out on the plane. 

I'm not self employed and my taxes are taken care of through the company i work for and the PAYE system, i am not required me to submit a tax return, unless there is complications or if i think i'm owed a refund.

I'm asking, is it legitimately ok for me to go to Mexico on a tourist visa and work remotely overseas for a UK company, with no other visa such as the temporary visa or permission to work?
I need to get this straight because I'm concerned that however unlikely it is, i definitely don't want to be in trouble in Mexico, as well as i do not want the company i work for to have complications either as this will likely result in no more future remote working.


----------



## Nononymous

It's between you and your conscience. However, while in Mexico I wouldn't run around telling everyone you meet that you're working a full-time job for an employer in the UK.


----------



## surabi

Nononymous said:


> It's between you and your conscience.


??? Conscience about what?

Jet-ex -Yes, you can come here on a tourist visa and work online from home for your UK company. There is nothing illegal about that. You aren't earning money in Mexico just because your butt is parked on a chair here, nor does that require a work visa.

So many people work online now and have to continue working even if they go on a 2 week holiday, that Mexico's tourism would plummet if that was somehow not allowed. Don't worry. If asked, just say your income is from a company you work for in the UK, don't volunteer more info.

But you almost assuredly won't be asked. Immigration doesn't question incoming tourists unless there is some extenuatinng circumstance, like they see that the person has been basically living Mexico full time, just leaving every 6 months and turning right around and reentering the same or next day.

And before your tourist visa runs out, if you plan to live in Mexico for more than 6 months at a time, your wife, as a Mexican citizen, can sponsor you so you can get Mexican residency status. Then you won't have to fuss with a tourist visa anymore.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is also no guarantee that you will always get 180 days on a Tourist visa each time you return to Mexico. You can be refused by any immigration official, with no recourse. You would do well to consider a Residente Temporal visa, and an eventual Residente Permanente visa, with the right to come and go at will.


----------



## eastwind

You are not the only digital nomad, this question comes up regularly, with no solid answer because the official rules don't address it. The clear intent of the rules against working while on a tourist or temporary permission to stay are to keep foreigners from taking jobs away from Mexican citizens. The rules are not for the sake of having rules, it's to protect Mexican jobs. You're not taking one, so I think most officials will decide your case is no problem. 

My advice is to start the temporary resident visa process at a Mexican consulate in the UK. They will ask you for proof of financial ability (or whatever the phrase is, I forget what they call it). I would tell them when they ask that you have a job in the UK which you won't have to give up.

Mexico will benefit from the foreign currency you are bringing in and spending. If you are getting paid by a foreign company into a foreign bank account in foreign currency, Mexico is not going to have any issues with that, nor should anyone's conscience, even though it is an area where Mexican law could stand to be clarified and updated (there are many of those, get used to it).


----------



## Stevenjb

How does this UK business feel about you working off-site in a foreign country. Are there security concerns.

There was a YouTuber that did this, she did tax work. The US employer told her if she wanted to keep her job to return to the US to do it, but not in Mexico


----------



## surabi

eastwind said:


> The clear intent of the rules against working while on a tourist or temporary permission to stay are to keep foreigners from taking jobs away from Mexican citizens.


That's not entirely true. You can work in Mexico on a temporary residency- I did it for years. But it is a temporary residency with permission to work, and cost more than the regular temp. status. You can't apply for the work permission from out of the country when you apply for the temp.- it has to be applied for and changed when you get to Mexico at the INM office.

And no, it's not all about taking a job away from a Mexican. It's also about paying the required taxes to the Mexican tax dept. for money earned in Mexico. When I applied to start an upholstery business here, I was never asked if I intended to employ Mexicans (I don't employ anyone-- it's a me, myself, and I business) and there are plenty of Mexican upholsterers around. No one was concerned about me taking a job away from a Mexican. 

I've read this false info about working here before, almost always by ex-pat retirees who've never worked here nor tried to, so I'm not sure why they feel qualified to make statements about it. There are tons of businesses in my town legally run by foreigners.


----------



## eastwind

I have a sense of deja vu on this topic. Haven't we been around this cistern once before? As I think I told you the other time, running your own business is clearly a different case than working for an employer - and it's treated differently by every country's immigration system with which I have any familiarity. It's obviously not taking a job away from someone else. And obviously obtaining permission to work is a different case than not having it, which was what the OP was asking about.

Suppose you give a reference for what you are claiming? Specifically, regarding that working here remotely definitely doesn't require a work visa. Just so if OP runs into a random civil servant with a different idea he can quote the law to them rather than quoting you. The reality is that it's a gray enough area that, particularly if he advertised the fact, OP _might _run into the wrong civil servant on the wrong day who wants to make an issue of it.


----------



## surabi

You put forth scare scenarios based upon nothing but your imagination. How is some civil servant going to be aware that someone is sitting at home working on their computer for a foreign company?

And what do mean, opening one's own business is obviously not taking business away from someone else? If there are 10 restaurants run by Mexicans and a foreigner opens a restaurant, you don't think that's competition? And I know lots of foreigners with work permission who get hired by employers here even though a Mexican could also apply for that job.


----------



## eastwind

competition is not taking the job away completely, obviously. I didn't paint a picture of a civil servant finding out miraculously that he's working, but one could find out if he told them or they asked in some context. You still haven't given any proof of your assertion that it's no problem or that no one could ever find out - because you can't prove that.


----------



## Isla Verde

I'd like to remind all members of this forum that while your enthusiasm and knowledge of all things Mexican are welcome, put-downs of your fellow-forum members is not. Thank you for your cooperation and remember to keep the dialogue flowing in a positive way.


----------



## Jet-Ex

Nononymous said:


> It's between you and your conscience. However, while in Mexico I wouldn't run around telling everyone you meet that you're working a full-time job for an employer in the UK.


Thanks for the reply.

Ahh... well a moral sense of right and wrong in this situation i think is when it should be needed, especially for a subject that is unfamiliar and so without the information then any possibility of things would have me thinking in this way until someone with the correct information/proof. 
I just know to be cautious because any disruption to my movement between countries and or my career, then i won't be in a happy place.
As for telling people, i think that if you have common sense then you know not to


----------



## Stevenjb

When people ask what you do for a living. Tell them you live off a trust fund.


----------



## Jet-Ex

surabi said:


> ??? Conscience about what?
> 
> Jet-ex -Yes, you can come here on a tourist visa and work online from home for your UK company. There is nothing illegal about that. You aren't earning money in Mexico just because your butt is parked on a chair here, nor does that require a work visa.
> 
> So many people work online now and have to continue working even if they go on a 2 week holiday, that Mexico's tourism would plummet if that was somehow not allowed. Don't worry. If asked, just say your income is from a company you work for in the UK, don't volunteer more info.
> 
> But you almost assuredly won't be asked. Immigration doesn't question incoming tourists unless there is some extenuatinng circumstance, like they see that the person has been basically living Mexico full time, just leaving every 6 months and turning right around and reentering the same or next day.
> 
> And before your tourist visa runs out, if you plan to live in Mexico for more than 6 months at a time, your wife, as a Mexican citizen, can sponsor you so you can get Mexican residency status. Then you won't have to fuss with a tourist visa anymore.


Many thanks for your reply Surabi,

Yep it all sounds simple and inviting to just go as a tourist and work away, do you have any official link that states this is perfectly fine to do.

I also understand that this isn't a new thing and people have likely been doing for ages! and i totally understand that it all makes perfect sense in my head that this should be fine, it just comes back around to where officially is this mentioned?

Yep thanks, i know airport immigration doesn't go deep for the most part of people entering it, and i do know they want to know the ins and outs of everything when applying for something more long term, i'm sure its country dependent.

Yep, my idea was to go there on a tourist visa work up and return to the UK when the tax year begins and in the time i am in the UK apply for the temporary visa with working permit just so i am covered whatever comes.

But for now, i'm looking for solid information that when i travel to mexico is a tourist visa sufficient in the legal sense or do i need to start the application for a temporary residence visa with lucrativo and not non lucrativo because surely that is practically a longer version of the tourist visa.


----------



## Jet-Ex

RVGRINGO said:


> There is also no guarantee that you will always get 180 days on a Tourist visa each time you return to Mexico. You can be refused by any immigration official, with no recourse. You would do well to consider a Residente Temporal visa, and an eventual Residente Permanente visa, with the right to come and go at will.


Thanks for your reply.

Ok understood thanks.


----------



## Jet-Ex

eastwind said:


> You are not the only digital nomad, this question comes up regularly, with no solid answer because the official rules don't address it. The clear intent of the rules against working while on a tourist or temporary permission to stay are to keep foreigners from taking jobs away from Mexican citizens. The rules are not for the sake of having rules, it's to protect Mexican jobs. You're not taking one, so I think most officials will decide your case is no problem.
> 
> My advice is to start the temporary resident visa process at a Mexican consulate in the UK. They will ask you for proof of financial ability (or whatever the phrase is, I forget what they call it). I would tell them when they ask that you have a job in the UK which you won't have to give up.
> 
> Mexico will benefit from the foreign currency you are bringing in and spending. If you are getting paid by a foreign company into a foreign bank account in foreign currency, Mexico is not going to have any issues with that, nor should anyone's conscience, even though it is an area where Mexican law could stand to be clarified and updated (there are many of those, get used to it).


Thanks for your reply Eastwind,

Ok, as i mentioned i couldn't find anything from Government or Embassy and you're also pointing out the same findings that the official rules do not address it, then I am still guessing what to do, because if the answer is "officially" unanswered then further discussion would be pointless and i either Go on the tourist visa, or start the application of a temporary visa with right to work there also, which then i have to prepare all the data/documentation they require, send it back and forth including passport etc, i'm sure in my head the turn around time for all this if i'm lucky would be January.

Yep i appreciate that, and i also appreciate the reasoning behind it all and also when coming to do the temporary visa in the future of course i'll use common sense, i'd only give the information they require since more information you give the more they or anyone has to pick at to find fault.


----------



## Jet-Ex

Stevenjb said:


> How does this UK business feel about you working off-site in a foreign country. Are there security concerns.
> 
> There was a YouTuber that did this, she did tax work. The US employer told her if she wanted to keep her job to return to the US to do it, but not in Mexico


As posted above, My employer have accepted it in principle and very happy to help me with redressing my work/life balance they are eager to keep me and keep my skills within the workplace and aim to make it possible for this to work out well, HR require answers to questions that are for "my own protection" such as if i were taken ill what health care is there for me etc, but this is not the question that matters here.

So i just want to find some evidence of that the tourist visa will allow a person from UK to stay in the country, however long under 6 months if given the right, can work 37.5 hours a week for the UK company remotely, have money earned and deposited in the UK and that it is perfectly fine to do so.


----------



## Jet-Ex

Hi all, thank you for the information you all have provided and it's all well appreciated.

Obviously from my posts above, i am still trying to secure an answer on the matter, i'd be grateful for some evidence/proof or links though to information (hopefully official documents) on Working remotely (overseas) in Mexico, or even confirming that either yes or no to being allowed to work remotely (overseas) on a tourist visa.

From reading above also, i do see that thanks to the lack of clearly guided government rules on this subject it has created tiny tension hopefully we can can crack it with proof.

Also from the link to an article (again unofficial) i posted it does mention this:

You can enter Mexico with a 6-month tourist visa and work remotely from here.
However, in the event that you are caught by the authorities, they have the right to deport you. I know it’s strange especially if you are working for a company outside Mexico. What do they care?! Doesn’t it work that way anywhere?
The chances of you getting caught are super low but the INM, which is the National Institute of Immigration do monthly sweeps in popular destinations in Mexico like Sayulita and Cancun.
Honestly, they are just looking for undocumented people who work in bars as there are a lot of those here.
However, if you are where they are at the wrong time, the INM officer has the right to check your visa status. I’ve only experienced this twice, and luckily, I wasn’t violating any visa rules in Mexico.

Desperate for some clarification 🙏


----------



## RVGRINGO

Note that you may certainly apply for a Residente Temporal visa, and it must be done at a Consulate outside of Mexico. However, "with the right to work" is not appropriate, as you must be hired by a Mexican employer who is approved by INM. So, if you can meet the financial income/asset requirements, just apply for the visa, and be sute to have copies of your Mexican wife's proofs of her status as a Mexican citizen. The consulate will then answer all your questions in more detail. Just be sure that you know that, if approved, you must enter Mexico within six months of approval, and then have just 30 days to report to INM to complete the visa process, which can take a couple of months.


----------



## surabi

RVGRINGO said:


> However, "with the right to work" is not appropriate, as you must be hired by a Mexican employer who is approved by INM.


No, RV, a temporary residency with right to work can also be approved for someone starting their own business. So if the OP wanted to start a self-employed business doing online work, he could apply on that basis. 

But working for a foreign company, online, being paid in foreign currrency to a foreign bank account is nothing that concerns Mexico.


----------



## Stevenjb

I think this whole conversation has been Mind-F'd all over the place.

The OP is working online for a foreign employer. He is not hired by a Mexican employer. I assume the OPs pay will be direct deposited into a bank account in his native country. And is paying taxes in his native country. Apparently his employer is OK with this arrangement.

Don't Ask, Don't Tell - the slogan goes

I don't see the issue.


Here is my analogy. I am in Mexico writing a book about England. The book will be published in England. Do I now owe royalties to Mexico.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet-Ex

Stevenjb said:


> I think this whole conversation has been Mind-F'd all over the place.
> 
> The OP is working online for a foreign employer. He is not hired by a Mexican employer. I assume the OPs pay will be direct deposited into a bank account in his native country. And is paying taxes in his native country. Apparently his employer is OK with this arrangement.
> 
> Don't Ask, Don't Tell - the slogan goes
> 
> I don't see the issue.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


Yes you are correct with my details, no assumption necessary as i stated it but, once again for the others and from the horses mouth:

I am not working for anyone or any company inside Mexico, i will not get paid in Mexico and no bank account or anything in my name there.
I am not self employed and will not be starting a business there either.
I am working for a UK company, i don't plan on leaving this company, the company has agreed for me to work in Mexico.
Everything to do with the company is in the UK, even me for 6 or 7 months of the year.
Taxes, National insurance, Company payment, remains in the UK at an address i have there.
I will want to stay in Mexico for 5 or 6 months of the year around the autumn & winter time such as October/November to March/April.


----------



## Stevenjb

Enjoy your stay

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwind

I think you'll be fine. No reasonable civil servant will give you a hard time. I don't think you'll have any trouble with unreasonable civil servants unless you get very unlucky or accidentally offend one somehow.

Nevertheless, since nothing is 100% and you aren't _guaranteed _to always get 180 days and never have a problem, you might want to consider starting down a path toward permanent residency.

Here is some info you might find useful: Residency via Marriage to a Mexican | Move to Mexico Guide and here: https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/cambio-a-residente-temporal-por-vinculo-familiar/INM828

I believe movetomexicoguide is reputable, but I would double check their statement "After two years, you can then become a Permanent Resident. " to make sure it's really two years and not four.

Either way, you might want to get that clock ticking by going through the process on your next visit. If you were married in the UK, you'll want to get your marriage certificate apostilled before you leave for Mexico.

Ultimately, getting to a permanent residency card will both resolve all the questions, doubts and worries you might or might not have.


----------



## dvinton

Since you are a stickler for details, examining the UK/Mexico tax treaty might be comforting or not! I think it best not to overthink this. Good luck!




__





Mexico: tax treaties


Tax treaties and related documents between the UK and Mexico.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Nononymous

Jet-Ex said:


> Desperate for some clarification 🙏


You won't find any. There are no written rules permitting digital nomad activity. There may not be any written rules explicitly forbidding it either. So you take your chances.

If you do this over the longer term, be aware that there are two components to living and working in another country. The first is having permission to work - an immigration matter. The second is paying taxes on income earned while living in the country, even while working for a foreign employer. This is not a concern if you come once for a few months, but if you spend six months a year somewhere for a decade, they may eventually decide that they deserve a cut, were they to know about it.


----------



## Crawford

When the US forum has been asked this question regarding working remotely while in the US on anything else except a work permit and being paid in another country, the answer has always been absolutely not, and that you should be paying your taxes where you are based. If you are living somewhere you should be contributing to the taxes of that place as you are partaking of facilities (roads, police, air transport, utility provision, medical facilities (especially if ones such as NHS) etc.
If you enter as a visitor that is what you are - you are not eligible to work while as a visitor - not even in Mexico.


----------



## Nononymous

Crawford said:


> When the US forum has been asked this question regarding working remotely while in the US on anything else except a work permit and being paid in another country, the answer has always been absolutely not, and that you should be paying your taxes where you are based. If you are living somewhere you should be contributing to the taxes of that place as you are partaking of facilities (roads, police, air transport, utility provision, medical facilities (especially if ones such as NHS) etc.
> If you enter as a visitor that is what you are - you are not eligible to work while as a visitor - not even in Mexico.


Which is pretty funny given that the digital nomad archetype is an American using FEIE to pay no US tax, while shifting from country to country on tourist visas and otherwise staying off the radar.


----------



## Crawford

Nononymous said:


> Which is pretty funny given that the digital nomad archetype is an American using FEIE to pay no US tax, while shifting from country to country on tourist visas and otherwise staying off the radar.


Not funny at all.....


----------



## Nononymous

Crawford said:


> Not funny at all.....


Ironic then.


----------



## Isla Verde

Nononymous said:


> Which is pretty funny given that the digital nomad archetype is an American using FEIE to pay no US tax, while shifting from country to country on tourist visas and otherwise staying off the radar.


Only Americans?


----------



## surabi

I would venture a guess that half the adults in the airport line-up coming into Mexico as tourists these days will be working online while on vacation.


----------



## Nononymous

Isla Verde said:


> Only Americans?


Not at all, but they are to some extent the archetype.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali

JET-EX:
I think my situation is similar to yours: YOUR WIFE is a Mexican citizen? I USED to get the 6-month "tourist visa" while I worked daily in the USA and slept in Mexico...For the last several years, I don't bother with the visa at all! My wife is a Mexican national and I could get the residence permit but the paper work hassle just is not worth it to me at this point. I am 77 years old, and have worked remotely while in Mexico for the last 20 years +/-... with zero issue. MY income is usually paid into my USA bank account and I use my Visa Debit card in Mexico when ever I want cash or to pay for a purchase... and you can do this any where in Mexico using a UK Visa Debit card [I am also in Baja California near the boarder] For six years I worked remotely for a Chinese company to deposited to my Mexican bank account and I used my trusty debit card to pull money as needed.
Mexico taxes apply to "working for a Mexican company in Mexico". NONE of the work I did for the Chinese companies was taxable in Mexico... and since the money did not go into the USA... well buddy... I just kept my mouth shut!
YOUR WIFE is eligible for Mexican Health insurance but YOU are not with a tourist visa [by the way... when your 6 months is up BEFORE it ends... simply walk across the boarder to the USA [I don't think you from the UK need a short term visa] and turn around and come back to Mexico and ask for a new 6 month visa... PLEASE DO NOT "OVER STAY"... in the OLD days it did not make a difference - now they are better computerized and an OVER-STAY could cause your visa application to be rejected [chance are very slim]
WHAT YOU CAN AND CAN NOT DO ON A TOURIT VISA;
1. You can not open a bank account or get a Mexican drivers license or health insurance [MOST Mexican cities have "local" PRIVET health insurance available from a local clinic... does not cover MAJOR problems...MOST doctors visits are under US$25.00.... my doctor charges me $10 for all the time we need....
2. YOU can not leave Mexico to enter the USA and return without a NEW visa....
3. IF you die in Mexico you will be cremated and your wife can send the ashes to the UK.
4. IF you are not fully vaccinated for COVID-19 you will not get INTO Mexico!
5. IF you are going to drive in Mexico you will need an International License and insurance that covers Mexico [buy Mexican insurance - it is cheaper than what you can get online] [MY license from the US expired about 5 years ago and I have not bothered to try and replace it....[Mexican police "OFFTEN" settle minor traffic offense ON THE SPOT [$10-20 UNLESS you are drunk and belligerent!] 

Depending on WHERE you will live while in Mexcio, the QUALITY of your internet will be you biggest issue. I major cities, generally it is not an issue. IF you are in the "country" as I am - be prepared to jump through hoops and PAY for usable internet!!! 
NOW... SHOULD YOU ENJOY LIVING IN MEXICO... your wife can apply for a resident visa for you... you might have to get married again in Mexico... that some times depends on how long you have been married... and about US$1,000 for all the legal fees, lawyer, and so on will get you a visa....after 5 years could could become a citizen IF you feel the need... AFTER you have the visa you can get a bank account, Mexican credit cards, driver's license and so on... including your own health insurance...
UNLESS you are 100% Spanish speaking/reading/writing YOU will have to order reading material...I buy used books off of Ebay... IF you are close to the US boarder, get a PO box and a mail center where you would normally walk across the border ... get all your goodies sent there....Get Netflix or Paramount video sites to watch a movie or show....English television is almost none existent more than a few miles past the boarder.....

Please contact me IF there is anything I can do to help you!
Alan B. Cranford


----------



## Jet-Ex

alan-in-mesicali said:


> JET-EX:
> I think my situation is similar to yours: YOUR WIFE is a Mexican citizen? I USED to get the 6-month "tourist visa" while I worked daily in the USA and slept in Mexico...For the last several years, I don't bother with the visa at all! My wife is a Mexican national and I could get the residence permit but the paper work hassle just is not worth it to me at this point. I am 77 years old, and have worked remotely while in Mexico for the last 20 years +/-... with zero issue. MY income is usually paid into my USA bank account and I use my Visa Debit card in Mexico when ever I want cash or to pay for a purchase... and you can do this any where in Mexico using a UK Visa Debit card [I am also in Baja California near the boarder] For six years I worked remotely for a Chinese company to deposited to my Mexican bank account and I used my trusty debit card to pull money as needed.
> Mexico taxes apply to "working for a Mexican company in Mexico". NONE of the work I did for the Chinese companies was taxable in Mexico... and since the money did not go into the USA... well buddy... I just kept my mouth shut!
> YOUR WIFE is eligible for Mexican Health insurance but YOU are not with a tourist visa [by the way... when your 6 months is up BEFORE it ends... simply walk across the boarder to the USA [I don't think you from the UK need a short term visa] and turn around and come back to Mexico and ask for a new 6 month visa... PLEASE DO NOT "OVER STAY"... in the OLD days it did not make a difference - now they are better computerized and an OVER-STAY could cause your visa application to be rejected [chance are very slim]
> WHAT YOU CAN AND CAN NOT DO ON A TOURIT VISA;
> 1. You can not open a bank account or get a Mexican drivers license or health insurance [MOST Mexican cities have "local" PRIVET health insurance available from a local clinic... does not cover MAJOR problems...MOST doctors visits are under US$25.00.... my doctor charges me $10 for all the time we need....
> 2. YOU can not leave Mexico to enter the USA and return without a NEW visa....
> 3. IF you die in Mexico you will be cremated and your wife can send the ashes to the UK.
> 4. IF you are not fully vaccinated for COVID-19 you will not get INTO Mexico!
> 5. IF you are going to drive in Mexico you will need an International License and insurance that covers Mexico [buy Mexican insurance - it is cheaper than what you can get online] [MY license from the US expired about 5 years ago and I have not bothered to try and replace it....[Mexican police "OFFTEN" settle minor traffic offense ON THE SPOT [$10-20 UNLESS you are drunk and belligerent!]
> 
> Depending on WHERE you will live while in Mexcio, the QUALITY of your internet will be you biggest issue. I major cities, generally it is not an issue. IF you are in the "country" as I am - be prepared to jump through hoops and PAY for usable internet!!!
> NOW... SHOULD YOU ENJOY LIVING IN MEXICO... your wife can apply for a resident visa for you... you might have to get married again in Mexico... that some times depends on how long you have been married... and about US$1,000 for all the legal fees, lawyer, and so on will get you a visa....after 5 years could could become a citizen IF you feel the need... AFTER you have the visa you can get a bank account, Mexican credit cards, driver's license and so on... including your own health insurance...
> UNLESS you are 100% Spanish speaking/reading/writing YOU will have to order reading material...I buy used books off of Ebay... IF you are close to the US boarder, get a PO box and a mail center where you would normally walk across the border ... get all your goodies sent there....Get Netflix or Paramount video sites to watch a movie or show....English television is almost none existent more than a few miles past the boarder.....
> 
> Please contact me IF there is anything I can do to help you!
> Alan B. Cranford



Oh wow many thanks for your information, advice and your offer to help, it's nice to know you and others are out there to help us all.
Your information surely will be of use for me in the future i hope however, unfortunately for me though, the company i work for took 4 months to come to a decision and declined the request in the end.

I perhaps should have not asked for permission and if ever i were to be found out, probably seek forgiveness instead. 
if interested, it was that i would fall under local employment law legislation and Health and Safety legislation. since they do not have a legal entity in Mexico this would cause significant costs for both legal and tax advice.

So... as that's not been ideal ideal for me it all has taken a toll on my relationship with my wife, which is now under pressure and she has decided she won't be coming back to the UK (What a kick in the huevos)
Thanks again to you all, all the best to you.


----------



## eastwind

"IF you are not fully vaccinated for COVID-19 you will not get INTO Mexico! "

I don't think this is correct. I've been across the border a couple times during covid, both by land and air, and they never once asked if I was vaccinated or required a certificate. They required a negative test to fly from Mexico to US, but not the other direction. At one time I think Mexico required you to fill out a form saying that you hadn't been diagnosed, shown symptoms, or been exposed recently, but I think that's no longer required.

Edit: the caveat to what I wrote is that I have RP and wasn't on a tourist visa, but I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## surabi

alan-in-mesicali said:


> Mexico taxes apply to "working for a Mexican company in Mexico".


Thanks for that, Alan. It gets so tedious when people who know nothing about this try to scare people by saying it isn't allowed or that legally they have to pay taxes on their foreign income of they're living in Mexico, and to be really quiet about it, etc.

Just like the folks who falsely claim that in order to open a business in Mexico, you have to prove you are going to be hiring Mexican employees. I've had a business here since 2004. I have never had any employees.


----------



## Charapa

Jet-Ex said:


> Hello to all those that out there, I just signed up and apologies if i have posted in the wrong area.
> 
> I will try to keep this as simple as possible but, i know Visas/Citizenship's can cause plenty of headaches, which me and my wife have found in the last few years. With the help from members here at expatforum though, i'm sure i can accomplish it! after all you helped my wife achieve Citizenship here in the UK with clear answers to her questions, so i value your knowledge/instructions and thank you for that support in the past.
> 
> Now it's my turn, i'd like to put this in the most simple form of explanation i can, please forgive me if it isn't though! and in return i'd like clear understanding with simple instructions to follow (if this is possible)
> if anyone could help it will be greatly appreciated since the subject i am about to unload is not at all clear to me when visiting the official websites where one would expect to find a good understanding or steps to follow, but we know that's not the case from the past.
> 
> So about me:
> I am a British citizen from birth and resident in the UK and will continue to have an add byress here wherever i am in years to come, so i officially live at an address here in the UK at this moment in time, this is the place where payslips, letters, bank statements etc come to.
> i am a resident in terms of time, if relevant - as for the past 8 years i haven't gone out of the country for more than 183 days in any one year.
> 
> I have a full time permanent position at a UK company and am currently working remotely in the UK.
> 
> my wife is spending time to her country Mexico and I want to be in Mexico with her of course and more than any annual leave will allow.
> 
> So what do i want:
> I want to work remotely from Mexico (I have somewhere to stay indefinitely in Mexico also, Baja California to be exact) for my current employer here in the UK, i guess this is classed as a Digital nomad.
> This situation for now or at the moment will be a temporary yearly basis where i plan to do roughly 6 months either side but, in a way that it will not impact my UK residency or tax.
> 
> 
> My employer:
> 3 levels of authority that i am able to speak with have accepted it in principle but, even they require to go further up the chain of command and then HR.- for now they are require answers to some questions that i will raise later or perhaps after someones reply to this post.
> additionally the company does not have any presence in Mexico and I'm sure they'd like to remain that way, especially if there is a cost, tax issues or reporting etc.
> 
> What i have found:
> Frankly not a lot limited or poor research perhaps hasn't helped but i cannot find anything from official sites (Government or embassy) that clearly lists or instructs a person on what to do or what is needed/required, to stay in Mexico and work remotely for another countries company, it all tends to lean towards work permit or request permission to work, temporary visa with (NUT) and these all seem to point at working inside Mexico or for a Mexican company rather than working outside the country, so i don't consider these are the correct methods, plus i want to make this less time consuming as possible and as simple for understanding as possible, especially when i inform my employer of the process especially things which they may need to do.
> 
> I also had the idea, which is likely to be illegal somewhere along the lines?- the idea is i would go there as a tourist and continue to do my work remotely, granted though if which i think it is likely to be illegal then even if i wanted to do this, i doubt my employer would accept this.
> 
> Updated before i posted this but today 17.11.21, i have found this website Mexico digital nomad visa application process, explained information (if able, please see website address) this is unofficial, someones experience with it but it is the closest thing i can find that suits my situation, and so i have to question it or confirm the content is correct with Expat forum.
> 
> Your instructions, guidance, help or input to what i require would be tremendously appreciated and thank you for your time.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> --
> Best Regards.


I know loads of digital nomads in Mexico. How would. anyone know if youre working from a computer? From Mexicos point of view its great, you are spending British money in Mexico. Just try and get a tourist visa for 180 days whilst you apply for residency if you want and dont for the love of god tell the immigration official youll be working here, youre just visiting your wife!!! 
Its doubful your company will care as long as you get the work done and unless they call you up for an in person meeting how would they know. The only possible hitch would be if for some weird reason the British tax side decided to audit you and noticed you were only buying stuff in mexico, but if you are paying your taxes its highly unlikely. 
The only one thing id consider is the new racist british law that has recently come in thanks to Priti Vampire Patel that says if you can get a passport for any other country they can take your British passport off you if they so desire. Thats something to consider if you go down the mexican residency route. Id say get yourself over here asap and be with your wife no pasa nada!


----------



## Charapa

Nobodies gonna know..... mollybsims on TikTok


----------



## Jet-Ex

Charapa said:


> I know loads of digital nomads in Mexico. How would. anyone know if youre working from a computer? From Mexicos point of view its great, you are spending British money in Mexico. Just try and get a tourist visa for 180 days whilst you apply for residency if you want and dont for the love of god tell the immigration official youll be working here, youre just visiting your wife!!!
> Its doubful your company will care as long as you get the work done and unless they call you up for an in person meeting how would they know. The only possible hitch would be if for some weird reason the British tax side decided to audit you and noticed you were only buying stuff in mexico, but if you are paying your taxes its highly unlikely.
> The only one thing id consider is the new racist british law that has recently come in thanks to Priti Vampire Patel that says if you can get a passport for any other country they can take your British passport off you if they so desire. Thats something to consider if you go down the mexican residency route. Id say get yourself over here asap and be with your wife no pasa nada!



As i mention in my previous post, the company i work for already denied the request to work from Mexico, so it's out of the window now. 

I guess they do things by the book, as well as the cost of it, ironically it will cost them more since they'll be losing an experienced employee, that can complete their unique tasks, so it's their loss. Just i am now stuck to know what i'll even do out in mexico i mean i'm obviously looking to mirror my UK life other there, i definitely don't want to do nothing and become emasculated as well as i don't want to be doing a job beneath me or with a salary less that i am on, which i just know will be unachievable in a tourism spot that doesn't have a need for my skillset.

anyways... an update is that i am starting my application, just waiting for my Birth cert to come since i need the numbers to be able to get the appointment at the consulate, i'll be going for a temporary visa and will have to be non working since i won't meet the requirements. also they only just opened last week for making appointments, im not sure why it hasn't been available for months maybe covid border issues etc who knows but it's open in london now.


----------



## surabi

Charapa said:


> says if you can get a passport for any other country they can take your British passport off you if they so desire. Thats something to consider if you go down the mexican residency route


??? Residents don't get passports. Residency is only permission to remain in the country. Passports are only for citizens, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Charapa

surabi said:


> ??? Residents don't get passports. Residency is only permission to remain in the country. Passports are only for citizens, so it's not an issue.


yeah I know, but the law in the uk, or proposed bill talks about whether you evem have the possibility of getting another passport. At the moment they are only using it against suspected terrorists, but who knows how xenophobic the tories could get seeing as they are panderi g to groups such as britain first ......


----------



## surabi

Ah, well I'm not up on UK laws or proposed laws. But statistically, very few foreigners have any interest in nor have become Mexican citizens, as permanent residency confers most rights aside from being able to own land within 50km of the coast in your own name, being involved in politics, or voting.

And it's not just something that is easy to progress to from residency. You have to jump through quite a few hoops, take a citizenship test and a Spanish fluency test. It's even more problematic for women, if they have taken their husband's surname at some point, because the Mexican citizenship office insists that one's name on all their paperwork match exactly. Doesn't matter if you show them your marriage certificate. So if your birth certificate has one name and your passport another, a woman has to get a new passport in her birth name. 
And you certainly don't read about any Mexicans being international terrorists. 
But I agree that xenophobia can lead to ridiculous laws.


----------



## MangoTango

surabi said:


> Ah, well I'm not up on UK laws or proposed laws. But statistically, very few foreigners have any interest in nor have become Mexican citizens, as permanent residency confers most rights aside from being able to own land within 50km of the coast in your own name, being involved in politics, or voting.
> 
> And it's not just something that is easy to progress to from residency. You have to jump through quite a few hoops, take a citizenship test and a Spanish fluency test. It's even more problematic for women, if they have taken their husband's surname at some point, because the Mexican citizenship office insists that one's name on all their paperwork match exactly. Doesn't matter if you show them your marriage certificate. So if your birth certificate has one name and your passport another, a woman has to get a new passport in her birth name.
> And you certainly don't read about any Mexicans being international terrorists.
> But I agree that xenophobia can lead to ridiculous laws.


My wife took my last name as hers and when she naturalized all she had to do was take our marriage certificate (no apostile) and her birth certificate to the US embassy in Mexico City and she received a notarized letter stating that she was one and the same person. I have no idea what hoops other nationalities have to go through.

Edit : And there are some financial benefits when a Mexica citizen sells real-estate not afforded non-citizens...


----------



## Charapa

surabi said:


> Ah, well I'm not up on UK laws or proposed laws. But statistically, very few foreigners have any interest in nor have become Mexican citizens, as permanent residency confers most rights aside from being able to own land within 50km of the coast in your own name, being involved in politics, or voting.
> 
> And it's not just something that is easy to progress to from residency. You have to jump through quite a few hoops, take a citizenship test and a Spanish fluency test. It's even more problematic for women, if they have taken their husband's surname at some point, because the Mexican citizenship office insists that one's name on all their paperwork match exactly. Doesn't matter if you show them your marriage certificate. So if your birth certificate has one name and your passport another, a woman has to get a new passport in her birth name.
> And you certainly don't read about any Mexicans being international terrorists.
> But I agree that xenophobia can lead to ridiculous laws.


sounds pretty bonkers, id love to see that citenshio test. theres one for the uk called the "life in the uk" test. Questions are ridiculous nonsense even native. english dont know the answer too, like how many corgis does the queen have and obscure historical questions about castles etc. Absurd. The test for British cizenship should be can you down ten pints in less than ten minutes and then eat a kebab.


----------



## surabi

Charapa said:


> id love to see that citenship test


I've never seen it, but know people who have taken it. There are history, politics and geography questions. A friend of mine who took it said had he not happened to actually have been to a place they asked where in Mexico it was, many years previous, he wouldn't have known the answer. The place was Holbox, which I had certainly never heard of, and I think the question was was state it was in.
His wife took the test 3 times, failed every time and gave up.

And I can't remember where, but there was a guy who gave the Spanish oral fluency test that had a serious speech impediment, if you can believe that. Lots of people who took the test said their Spanish was pretty good, but they couldn't understand what he was saying. Even native Mexicans said he was very hard to understand. It was as if they chose him for that job so that people would fail.

I think almost all citizenship tests would be flunked by most people who were born and raised in whatever country one is applying for citizenship in.


----------



## eastwind

I've been thinking about it, because in about a year I'll be eligible.

I believe (I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm wrong) that if you are over a certain age you don't have to take the written test. And if you are applying on the basis of being married to a Mexican, you don't have to take the verbal test either. 

If you own property via a fideicomiso, being able to close that and own the property in your own name can save you money, perhaps enough to be worth the hassle, depending on how expensive your bank fees are. Mine are pretty cheap, at around US$400/yr, I've read others pay $1,000/yr. Also I tried to get my property tax reduced because I am over 60 and live in the property as my main abode, and that discount, usually automatic here in QRoo, was refused because the property wasn't in my own name, so that would be another $200 or so a year I'd save. I don't know if that discount is available in other states.

It's definitely a project to achieve citizenship. If I had fluent spanish I'd definitely go for it, but I doubt I can learn well enough at my age and brain facility.


----------



## Jet-Ex

Charapa said:


> sounds pretty bonkers, id love to see that citenshio test. theres one for the uk called the "life in the uk" test. Questions are ridiculous nonsense even native. english dont know the answer too, like how many corgis does the queen have and obscure historical questions about castles etc. Absurd. The test for British cizenship should be can you down ten pints in less than ten minutes and then eat a kebab.


My wife used Life in the United Kingdom: Official Four Book Package Deal: Amazon.co.uk: Great Britain: Home Office, The Stationery Office: 9780113413959: Books passed it with ease.
The problem we've had throughout Visa for the UK was the People and Processes.

I think the dumbest thing about it was that i had to effectively leave my wife in mexico after our marriage for at least 6 months (9 months for me) to provide the financial payslips that they require from me as a "sponsor" then they request that you need to prove the relationship exists, isn't that ironic the visa requirement is that you need to be the sponsor in the country, while your wife cannot enter the country and then they want proof of the relationship, for anyone less committed it'll be the visa process that costs you the the relationship (I know, it's probably for the sham marriages).

I'm so glad mexico doesn't have this stupid process.


----------



## Takingiteasy

I understand that if you leave mexico and do not return for a period of 5 years you can lose that citizenship. Then you wouldn't even be a legal resident


----------



## maesonna

Takingiteasy said:


> I understand that if you leave mexico and do not return for a period of 5 years you can lose that citizenship. Then you wouldn't even be a legal resident


And, as things are currently, permanent residents can be outside Mexico for an indefinite period without losing their residency (although there‘s no saying that couldn’t change again). So for anyone who might contemplate a long stretch outside Mexico in their future, residency is actually a better bet than nationality.


----------



## surabi

eastwind said:


> I believe (I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm wrong) that if you are over a certain age you don't have to take the written test. And if you are applying on the basis of being married to a Mexican, you don't have to take the verbal test either.


I've never researched that, so don't know. I do know my friends who took the test (him passing, her failing) were well into their 60s.



eastwind said:


> If you own property via a fideicomiso, being able to close that and own the property in your own name can save you money, perhaps enough to be worth the hassle, depending on how expensive your bank fees are


Mine are just over $500. I know there is a cost involved in dissolving the fideicomiso, but don't know how much. I have one granddaughter who was born in Mexico in whose name I could put the property, but she is only 10 years old and if you want to sell a property that is registered in the name of a child under 19, you have to prove that the sale of the property will directly benefit that child. At least that is what I was told, but I haven't researched the actual law.


----------



## MangoTango

Takingiteasy said:


> I understand that if you leave mexico and do not return for a period of 5 years you can lose that citizenship. Then you wouldn't even be a legal resident


I think the key word there is CAN. I believe nowhere is it written that you WILL lose your citizenship. Also - I don't think it takes a lengthy return to Mexico (likely just a stamp in your passport) to re-up your 5 year clock.


----------



## MangoTango

All of what I am about to write are MY experiences... 

At the age of 64 I did not have to take the historical exam. But I took the language exam twice.

The people at the consulate in the US were super. I honestly left the permanent / temporary choice blank. I basically handed the guy our stuff and said something like - give us the best you can (I only presented him maybe half of the financial documentation I could have). They gave us permanent residency and the guy was literally excited to tell us.
I really did not make heavy use of expat sites in preparing for our move (maybe that was a good thing because we lived our own experience). One site I did reference was a site by a guy named Rolly Brook (?) where he had posted an example menaje de casa. I fashioned my own but used some of his ideas. For one thing - I had no prices on my menaje. It worked for me.

All but one of the people at INM were super. The chemistry was just not there between one girl and me. I am open to stand corrected BUT I believe that even though the people at the consulate loved me, the girl at INM could have put the kabosh (?) on the whole deal. I got through it.

The people at SRE (when we went for our citizenship) were the nicest people in the world. Gosh - we had already lived in Mexico for 5+ years. We were pretty serious about staying. They GENUINELY wanted us to stay. Oh you have to go through the motions etc - but if you are polite, come across as a sensible person, don't walk into their offices in beach attire - in the end you are going to get citizenship. 

And finally - presenting someone an INE card rather than a RP card really does make a difference. It makes a difference just about everywhere. Ya know - it is maybe like walking up to a ticket counter at an airport and in addition to your ticket and ID you hand the guy the credit card sized card issued by the airline that says you have flown 2 million miles with that airline...


----------

